# Second Life Graphics Distortion



## sugarspundt (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm new to this game.
However, my graphics card (I don't know what else it would be) seems to be distorting everything. 
I find this confusing because I play WOW and have never had this problem.

I have an ATI catalyst driver.
And on the Second Life website they say to reset ATI if characters appear "blacked out" (mine aren't blacked out, but i assume this would help?). 
I'm probably overlooking something, but I can't manage to figure out how to go about reseting my driver. 

And, if this isn't the problem, i don't know what course of action should be taken next. 


A picture of my problem:









What confuses me most is that, for the most part, the backgrounds are "normal". 

Can anyone tell me what steps I can take to fix this?


----------



## sugarspundt (Apr 11, 2008)

I figured out the problem. 

I went to preferences and changed the graphics quality around and it went away. Thankfully, a simple solution.


----------

